

Qi Magazine - bane
http://www.qimagazine.com/qimagazine00.html

======
Xunxi
Thanks for this. I love the fact that it specifically lists what curable to
expect from the movement of energy.

------
kleer001
That is not about the BBC Quiz show "QI" hosted by the legend Stephen Fry.
This post is about the energy Qi, the principle moving energy of a living
thing Qi. Not the lovely hour spent watching British comedians, and sometimes
other nationalities, banter back and forth with verve and mirth all around a
loosely themed pack of trivia.

------
ZoeZoeBee
Can't tell you how many times I used Qi for a triple letter or word on
WordsWithFriends

